# Grafik an Seite anpassen. HELP )-:



## fletscher (18. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe da ein Problem, und hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen. Ich habe eine Seite aufgebaut. Oben im ersten <tr> befindet sich eine Kopfteil mit Navigation und im zweiten <tr> der Inhalt mit Grafik (siehe http://www.easypay.de/arsvivendi/index.php ). das Bild habe ich wie folgt positioniert. Die Grafik ist leicht im Hintergrund zu sehen und soll ein Schloss darstellen.

<div style="position:absolute; z-index:0; width:1000px; height:550px; top:140;left:0;"> 
<img src="/arsvivendi/images/hintergrund_ars_vivendi.jpg" width="100%" height="131%" style="width:100%; height:100%;"></div>

Mein Problem, wie kann ich es machen das sich die Grafik unterhalb der Navigation der Auflösung der Seite anpasst. Ich will also bezwecken das die Höhe der Seite immer 100% ist, und die Grafik sich mit anpasst. Wenn ich die Grafik als Hintergrund mache im <td> dann Kachelt er die Grafik, mache ich es so wie oben im div Tag dann schaut das ganze bei einer höheren Auflösung recht bescheiden aus.

Bei meinem Fall hat die Grafik eine feste Größe, siehe div Tag, aber die Grafik soll auch als ganzes erscheinen wenn die Auflösung höher ist oder der User einen 19 Zoll Monitor hat.

Gibt es einen anderen Weg wie ich das Lösen kann. Die Grafik soll als ganzes erscheinen, und nach unten größer werden wenn sich die Auflösung ändert.

Hoffe dass ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt habe. Vielen dank im Voraus


----------



## fletscher (18. August 2003)

ich weiß aber nicht so recht unter was ich die Lösung finden soll.


//edit by Jan Seifert: Der Post von Claus Gronemeier wurde gelöscht.
Derartige Antworten helfen keinem weiter.


----------



## Daxi (18. August 2003)

Mein Post wird dich in dieser Sicht zwar nicht weiterbringen aber ich poste ihn doch, da nützliche Informationen für dich enthalten sein können.

Habe in CSS nach einer Eigenschaft gesucht. Leider keine gefunden.
Das sind alle, die es gibt:
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/css/eigenschaften/hintergrund.htm

Mit JS oder sonst was kenne ich auch keine Möglichkeit den Hintergrund bzw. seine Breite irgendwie zu beeinflussen.

Entweder kannst du den Hintergrund nur einmal anzeigen mit background-repeat: no-repeat

Oder: Mach die Tabelle in eine fixe Breite, so musst du den Hintergrund nicht anpassen

Oder: Mach den Hintergrund breiter, so dass ggf. recht das Bild noch weiter geht für höhere Auflösungen.
Dann müsstest du aber das Bild bis zu einer Breite von 1600 Pixel machen. Das geht auch die Ladezeiten.

Ich würde die Breite der Tabelle festlegen.


----------



## fletscher (19. August 2003)

Danke für die rasche Antwort


----------



## daleIlowmo (20. August 2003)

du kannst auch die tabell auf hight 100% setzten , oder eben die zelle.... und der tabelle dan nen scrool geben und der restlichen seite den scrool "klauen" das ist zwar stressiug , aber garantiert kiompatibeler...


----------



## fletscher (21. August 2003)

Danke werd ich mal versuchen


----------

